# Orange Lake Country Club - March 20-27, 2015 - 2 Bedroom, $700 OBO



## jstapleton

This large two bedroom sleeps 8 people. WONDERFUL for families or family/friends going together.

Stay very close to Disney during Spring Break!  ONLY $700 a Day for the full week! Split with another couple or family and only $50 a day!
(Or Best Offer)

I accept PayPal and confirm today.
Please e-mail me at:

joy.stapleton@aol.com

Resort Description:
WEST VILLAGE 
2 Bedroom
Your entire family or group of friends, will love this beautiful resort located just minutes from Disney and the Orlando theme parks! 
Orange Lake boarders Animal Kingdom by just a fence. We are that close!

The lakefront beach area offers boat rentals, water skiing, and jet skiing. A perfect spot for a romantic sunset stroll, the lake covers over 80 acres. 

Eight pool areas encompass all sorts of water activities such as heated swimming pools, an Olympic-size pool, hot tubs, kiddy pools, and snack bar. Splash Lagoon water park entertains the kids with a wading pool, slides, water basketball, and interactive fountain. For the whole family.

Enjoy River Island water park as part of staying at OLCC. It spans across 12 acres of aquatic enjoyment with pools, waterfalls, hot tubs, and a winding lazy river. The golf facility features two championship courses, a 9-hole walking course, lessons, and pro shop. 

Additional on-site amenities include water sports, sand volleyball, lighted tennis courts, racquetball, basketball, shuffleboard, a health club, fitness classes, 36-hole mini-golf, seven restaurants, live entertainment, daily activities, wildlife events, indoor &amp; outdoor playgrounds, scheduled daily activities, game rooms, shopping, grocery, auto rental, laundry facilities, ticket; transportation services.

Each air-conditioned unit has a full kitchen. This is one of Central Florida's most comprehensive resort facilities. 

Two-Bedroom/Two-Bathroom Villa, West Village:

• 1,200 square feet
• Sleeps 8
• Award-winning interiors
• Private safes
• Ceiling fans
• DVD player*
• TVs in living room & bedrooms
• Dining room table
• Bar stool seating in kitchen
• Equipped kitchen
• Pantry and ample storage space
• Spa tub with hydro-jets*
• Enclosed full-sized washer & dryer*
• Patio/ balcony


----------



## jstapleton

Just a bump up for anyone that may be interested


----------



## jstapleton

This is a great property.  Is there anyone that may want to try a fantastic two bedroom for less than $100 a night?


----------



## jstapleton

Bumping for any that may be looking to travel and have a great day for next month 

I'll take Best Offer at a reasonable request.


----------



## MissTins

Sent you a PM


----------



## jstapleton

Hi. I do not have any PMs. 

Can you please email me at joy dot stapleton at aol dot com
(No spaces). 

Thank you.


----------



## MissTins

Hi Joy -

I passed your email on to the person interested. She'll contact you tonight.


----------



## mrlajoie

jstapleton said:


> This large two bedroom sleeps 8 people. WONDERFUL for families or family/friends going together.
> 
> Stay very close to Disney during Spring Break!  ONLY $700 a Day for the full week! Split with another couple or family and only $50 a day!
> (Or Best Offer)



That price is low, doesn't even cover the maintenance fees! I hope you get this done!

(Another OLCC Owner)


----------



## jstapleton

MissTins said:


> Hi Joy -
> 
> I passed your email on to the person interested. She'll contact you tonight.





mrlajoie said:


> That price is low, doesn't even cover the maintenance fees! I hope you get this done!
> 
> (Another OLCC Owner)



Thank you both very much!  

mrlajoie, don't you love OLCC. If I couldn't have rented we would have used but my ds is playing in Disney at WWoS and his whole team is staying at another onsite hotel so we decided to stay with the parents.  But, I love OLCC 

This has been rented.  If I could write that on my Title, I would but I can't see where I can edit.

Thank you all.


----------

